

7 Quick and Easy VBA Macros & Tips for Excel - Boydy
http://www.setfiremedia.com/blog/7-quick-easy-vba-macros-tips-for-excel

======
tyn
"Dim inty1,inty2,inty3 as Integer"

This will define only inty3 as integer. The other 2 variables will be
variants.

